

The Australian Business Register now supports IE 5.0 and Netscape 6.0 - resdirector
https://abr.gov.au/

======
aantthony
Also, in the "Technical troubleshooting" page
([http://help.abr.gov.au/content.asp?sid=42&doc=/content/1...](http://help.abr.gov.au/content.asp?sid=42&doc=/content/17885.htm&usertype=BC))
Problem: "Screen not displaying properly", Solution: Your display is not set
to 800 x 600 pixels. Haha.

What's even more pathetic is that the page also talks about using OS X Lion
even though it still displays that message!

